# Hallo



## NickiV (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi. I am Nicki. Me and my husband got married on 14 March 2000. That means that we have celebrated our 20 year anniversary this year. I hope to find some friendship here, learn from you all and perhaps share some of the things I have learn through my marriage. My husbands name starts with a W and I will call him that when refer to him.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Hey NikiV --welcome to TAM. There are tons of people that can help issues, and CERTAINLY can use your wisdom to help them!


----------

